# Is There a Good Way for a Beginning/Part Time Pro to Share Photos with Clients Online



## PeK77 (May 26, 2014)

I'm using Lightroom to create a web gallery and the final product does not allow the client to zoom into the face if the photo is not yet cropped.

Is there a website or way for me to give the client the ability to zoom in to select their favorites based on smile et...?  Or am I going to have to basically finalize the crop before sending off to proof?

I truly love the look of the Lightroom galleries and am guessing I may just crop the shots before exporting.


----------



## tirediron (May 26, 2014)

That's what I do:  Import into lightroom, cull, crop to 8x10, create gallery and send the client a link... when I can't meet them for an in-home proofing session that is.  You may want to look an application called 'jalbum' which is a very powerful gallery creator, but regardless, I would strongly recomemnd doing basic colour correction and rough cropping before the client ever sees the image.


----------



## PeK77 (May 26, 2014)

tirediron said:


> That's what I do:  Import into lightroom, cull, crop to 8x10, create gallery and send the client a link... when I can't meet them for an in-home proofing session that is.  You may want to look an application called 'jalbum' which is a very powerful gallery creator, but regardless, I would strongly recomemnd doing basic colour correction and rough cropping before the client ever sees the image.



tirediron, Thank you for the response!
So is 8x10 the standard size you create for proofs?  Also - what do you adjust as part of your color correction process for proofs?  I've been doing white and black levels but would love to add some additional steps to improve quality prior to proofing.


----------



## tirediron (May 26, 2014)

That's the size I use; only because the majority of my sales tend to be 4:5 ratio prints.  I do WB and quick exposure (if req'd) and that's about all.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2014)

There is no standard size for proofs.

I used 5x7 prints for proofs.


----------



## PeK77 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the response, gang.  You guys are the best!

Have a happy and safe holiday!


----------



## PeK77 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi gang!
I tried the Lightroom web module and it's fantastic!  The only place I ran into issues was where the subject was part of a larger framing of a shot.  With the web module and Dropbox the customers couldn't zoom in to see their daughters face.  It made me realize I either have to a) find a web site that allows clients to zoom in on the image or b) do a crop of each image to show the closeup and the wide shot.

I was also wondering if there is a site that allows you to do comparisons side by side.  

Thanks again for everybody's help and advice!


----------

